# Möglichst sher feinverzahnte HR nabe für Pinion getriebe gesucht



## Raggaman (29. März 2013)

Hallo Trail geminde

wie der titel ja schon verlauten lässt bin ich auf der suche nach einer feinverzahnten nabe ala Chris King. Würde aber gerne wenn technisch möglich eine noch besserer verzahnte nabe haben wollen, die alternative nabe zu King sollte auf den gleichen mechanik oder ähnlich aufgebaut sein. 

Der grund hierfür ist das die HR nabe in ein 29er HT mit Pinion getriebebox eingebaut wird, daher sollte die nabe die technischen voraussetzung haben mit dem getriebe mithalten zu können. 

*Meine auswhal kriterien*


142mm Achsenbreite 
unter 350gr.
72Pt oder besser einrastung punkte
Single Speed body (sieht besser aus)


*Naben die ich gefunden habe*


Profile Elite MTB Single Speed Hub  (6 Sperrklingen system mit 204pt rastungsring)
Pinion H1.R                                 (antrieb unbekannt,ist von Acros gebaut vermutlich 30pt rasterung?)
Superstar Components Trizoid EVO  (antrieb uekannt 120Pt antrieb)


----------



## hst_trialer (29. März 2013)

Bevor hier alle auf dich einpreschen sage ich es kurz vorab: du bist im Trial nicht Trailbereich gelandet.

Mich interessiert das Thema aber doch, weil ich ein Fan vom pinion bin, auch wenn ich so schnell keines haben werde.

Nun frage ich mich aber, warum du für das Pinion unbedingt soviele Rastpunkte brauchst/willst. Wenn du die von Pinion empfohlene Übersetzung verbaust bist du mit der CK immernoch  bei 45 EPs. Besser als eine einfache Shimano-Nabe. Mir wäre ein solider Freilauf deutlich wichtiger, weshalb du mit CK bestimmt am besten bedient bist. Bei der Profile, wäre mir der Eingriff der Rasten einfach zu klein. Außerdem hast du mit der Zahnscheibe sofort alle Zähne im Eingriff, bei den Klinken muss immer erst jede Klinke einrasten. Da muss schon mit solch einer Rastpunktezahl sehr fein gearbeitet worden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (29. März 2013)

da wäre eine industry nine nabe was.google ist dein freund!
http://www.industrynine.net/Hubs

120 ep!und trAIl geeignet(bewusste betonung)


----------



## Raggaman (29. März 2013)

Ooooh Sorry  bin XC fahrer gilt das als ausrede?....

 @hst_trialer

Die CK ist sowieso meine reference, muss nur rausfinden ob die auch eine Single Speed mit Maxle achse anbieten. 

Warum ich eine so hochverzahnte nabe suche ist legendlich nur wegen dem antrieb selbst da es sich um ein getriebe handelt dachte ich mir eine Hr nabe mit hoher verzahnung kann antriebs technisch mit dem getriebe mithalten, was die kraft übertragung angeht und die reaktions zeit. 

 @family-biker

IS9 ist mir bekannt, aber leider keine Single Speed nabe oder variante erhältlich soweit ich weis.


----------



## hst_trialer (29. März 2013)

Reaktionszeit könnte ich verstehen, aber die Anzahl der EPs hilft nicht zwingend bei der Kraftübertragung. Da würde ich eher darauf achten, dass der Freilauf solide ist, wozu idR Zahnscheibenfreiläufe zählen sollten. 
Die CK gibt es glaube nur in der normalen Version mit X12. Für die SSP bleiben nur Funbolts oder Schnellspanner.


----------



## family-biker (29. März 2013)

Standard 135mm hubset MSRP: $549.99 // Singlespeed hubset: MSRP $579.99 // DH 12x150mm hubset: MSRP $579.99


----------



## Raggaman (29. März 2013)

Soeben eingetroffen Email beantwortung von Chirs King

{Christopher Burge,CK Team}

Hey Steven,
Thank you for your email! We don't manufacture the ISO singlespeed hub in a 142mm version. Only 135 spacing. Hope this answers your question.

Thanks

Schade, da man auf deren website ja eine 142x12 achse kaufen kann für die ISO.


@family_biker

hatte einen blick auf der IS9 webpage, sieht gut aus aber man kann die naben nicht kaufen. Wenn man auf dem BUY NOW botton klickt leitet der browser einem weiter zu hauseigenem webshop wo man dann aber nur einen freilaufkörper bestellen kann was mir nun ja nicht wirklich weiter nuzt.


----------



## Balkanbiker (30. Juni 2014)

http://www.hilite-bikes.com/bike-bl...ion-nabe-fur-den-einbau-in-ein-pinion-fahrrad

Ein alles sagender Überblick, falls jemand über diesen Thread stolpert (wie ich gerade).


----------



## erwinosius (30. Juni 2014)

Da stellt sich mir die Frage ob sich ne CK Singlespeed Nabe mit der passenden Achse nicht doch noch auf 142mm umbauen lässt?


----------



## family-biker (30. Juni 2014)

ich meine,die neue hope ss/trials nabe hat doch 80ep und für die gibts bestimmt sogar achsenden für maxle und co.

oder nicht?


----------

